
Viber - Millions of users without making a buck. Should it really be that way? - soheilpro
http://gilsadis.com/2012/01/24/millions-of-users-without-making-a-buck-should-it-really-be-that-way/
======
okku
It´s simple Viber is worthless if your friends don't have it, therefore free.

Maybe someday they will flip the free on/off switch, and loose the majority of
the users. Or they could do something smart with ads maybe, listen to the
conversation and put appropriate ads in the app?

One thing they don't have, I think, is P2P as Skype and therefore must have
more operating costs.

